# Looking in Middle Georgia



## SkeeterZX225 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am looking for  a new club in middle georgia. I live in Perry and would like to find something within 30 minutes of here. 
I consider myself a trophy hunter, but do not necessarily want a trophy only club. 
I would also like a family oriented club that would consider this.. my wife and kids do not hunt, so I am looking for a place that my dad can hunt on _my_ membership. Not as a guest. 
He is retired, and he really does not need to hunt alone anymore. He would be hunting with me 95% of the time(with me I mean when I am hunting) , but he might want to go by himself once in awhile.  He had his own membership last season and only hunted about 5 times . I am trying to save him some $$ so my mom will get off his case about "spending money to not hunt". 
I prefer Houston or any of the surrounding counties with dues in the $1000 or less range.


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Mar 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 3, 2009)

My club may be a bit far but it never hurts to ask.  I have a club just out of Milledgeville.  If this distance works send me a pm and I will send you more information.


----------



## Leasehunter (Apr 3, 2009)

*Wadley GA area in Emanuel CO*

We have a 58 acre tract in Wadley Ga $8.25/acre + .10/acre insurance Total= 
$484.30
(478) 553-0203


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Apr 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 22, 2009)

Check this link http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=293331


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (May 1, 2009)

STill looking


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (May 29, 2009)

Would it help if I said he has not killed a deer in the last 7 or 8 years???


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bushman13 (Jun 22, 2009)

*I have an opening*

Skeeter
I am 58 miles from from Perry and I would allow you and your father to hunt under one membership. Its 400 acres right outside of Plains Ga. The price is $800 and its a deer only lease. We have peanut fields and plenty of woods. Only having 5 members we never have to worry about stand placement. Here is the link to my latest post, which contains another link to my original post. Look forward to hearing from you. 
-Brandon 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=360485


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

I think we might have have just the thing. It's 1100 acres in twiggs county at the intersection of cocran short rought and 96. Your kids and wife are alowed no drinking. $500 a year. With that price  you could afford to pay for your dad also.  Most clubs get 1000 or better any way. This land is trouphy managed and we have hogs and turkey. The land around us is 140 class to kill a buck. if you are interested give me a call 478-319-1233


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We  also have a boat landing on the river


----------

